# Training advice needed



## Pierce652 (Aug 19, 2010)

I signed up for a 2 day, 135 mile ride for charity which takes place May 24 & 25. It's broken up into 85 miles the first day and 50 miles the second day.

I hardly rode last year do to shoulder surgery and have never ridden this total distance before. When I was riding we would do 20-25 mile rides always under two hours.

This winter in Connecticut has been bad so riding outdoors right now isn't an option. I do have my bike on a Cycleops.

Can anyone give advice on how to get conditioned so that I don't make a fool of myself or point me in the direction of a good training plan?

It is a lea surly ride and the planners of the event do have rides leading up to the day of the race so that will help.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

I do a lot of my training on a trainer. Frankly, you can get a much better workout. Assuming your fit is good, high intensity trainer time is money. You can do simple workouts like 5x 5min hard, 3 min rest, or 8x 1 min all out, 3 min rest. Grab a few Sufferfest videos. 

As long as you are riding 3x a week you will be able to do 80 miles no problem. Remember the slower you are the worse it hurts. Suffering through a ride is no fun at all. Get yourself prepared and you will rock it.


----------

